# Crazy times



## Rumpole (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can give me some advice? Our 11 week old puppy, Rumpole, is mostly delightful but he sometimes goes really crazy and silly in the garden and I cannot get his attention or calm him down. He whizzes around, bouncing around in and out under the hedges, digging in the undergrowth where I can't reach him and eating just about anything that passes his nose! Sometimes it seems to happen when (I think) he's due to do a poo so I'm reluctant to bring him back indoors.
Any advice welcome please!
Janet and Rumpole xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Doodle dashing is normal and does frequently occur before pooping or crashing from exhaustion. At least Rumpole is doing it in the garden rather than bouncing off the walls and furniture in your living room 
Watch out for Ninja attacks when he zooms out of the undergrowth and crockapoos your leg in passing.
Obviously if you want to be a kill joy you will take him out in the garden on a lead 
My children would join in the fun encouraging pup to chase a branch with a leaf attached and make the doodle more interactive, although all this does is delay the pooping moment!
When they are dashing they are developing their muscles and coordination and just expressing their total love of life.
If he settles down to eat something he shouldn't you can probably distract him with a rustling treat packet - I used to keep a few bit of kibble in an old film canister - it makes a good rattle and mine would come running for a treat.
Spare a thought for people who will be bringing their pups home in Novemeber when it is dark most of the time and raining


----------



## Rumpole (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Marzi! 
I'll definately take your advice about the treat bag rustling and it's good to know it's normal - he's crashed out (still no poo!) so maybe he was overtired - he'd just met the window cleaning and was delighted with the brushes and hose (not sure the window cleaner was so pleased!)
I'm so pleased it's fairly dry and still summer - Definately the right time of year to get a puppy 
Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, all normal there! Poppy would often just suddenly zoom at 100mph into the garden, round and round, back inside, skid, jump on settee, bite feet/fingers, zoom around living room then back outside and repeat until either a poo or a momentary collapse. It happened every evening and sometimes after a walk. We eventually took to shutting the back door once she was out and staying with her because of the hazards of jumping and sliding inside  I remember trying to focus her on a toy to channel her energies more fruitfully but I suspect it was just something she needed to do, her eyes were wild and her ears were off! I do think a summer pup is great, the back door is constantly open and hardly any mud.....


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

I cannot imagine having a puppy in the winter!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> I cannot imagine having a puppy in the winter!


Firstly this isn't just a puppy thing, I've known this to happen well after a year old and winter. Not that I want to scare you but when you've a crazy poo that's two or three times bigger than you've got now and has a mad five minute in the rain in the garden. 
SIDS just had one, well one of many today! It was indoors though an impossible task I just had to let him get it out of his system . The more I tried to stop it the more he continued. Picture this he was on the sofa on the chairs running full circle of the down stairs up the stairs, which may I say is not so funny when his new game is to jump from 4 stairs up, then back up the stairs to do it all again. I think if he wasn't so cute I would go crazy!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ,,ginger is 3 and still does the doodle-dash now and then.so it is not just for puppys ..


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yep, all normal there! Poppy would often just suddenly zoom at 100mph into the garden, round and round, back inside, skid, jump on settee, bite feet/fingers, zoom around living room then back outside and repeat until either a poo or a momentary collapse. It happened every evening and sometimes after a walk. We eventually took to shutting the back door once she was out and staying with her because of the hazards of jumping and sliding inside  I remember trying to focus her on a toy to channel her energies more fruitfully but I suspect it was just something she needed to do, her eyes were wild and her ears were off! I do think a summer pup is great, the back door is constantly open and hardly any mud.....


"Her eyes were wild and her ears were off!" Such a perfect description that will resonant with all Poo owners lol


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi would be the light colored version of Poppy. Beemer doesn't quite doodle dash like Poppy so much as chase Lexi when she does it or go full steam running. Looks a little different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter does it about once or twice every other day. Most of the time, he is inside the house. I never bother stopping him, it's an impossible task. We just accept it.  It usually only lasts about a minute or two anyway, then he plops on the floor loudly and looks at us like he's saying "What are you looking at???". Love it.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that just about says it all .Dexter and ginger would make a good pair..


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

I am sighing with relief knowing that households around the country are experiencing the same whirling dervish the I am dealing with at least twice a day. Dexter is just over 10 weeks and quite often 'gets the devil' in him. As I write this, he is having a set of blinds removed from his mouth between attacks on a couple of stuffed animals and an attempt to chew through the stone hearth of the fireplace -(I kid you not). He has equally wild sessions in the garden where eating everything has become such as issue that we have had to fence off a number of sections containing stones - which he likes to eat in their entirety....! Visitors came round tonight who are dog lovers and played with him and he was like a feral biting maniac. When they left he continued this, snapping wildly- which at 10 weeks is not horrendously painful but I am seriously hoping he is going to outgrow this tendency......!! Still love the blighter and agree that often it's because he is overtired or needs a poo...! Good luck, you're not alone!!


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

I am sighing with relief knowing that households around the country are experiencing the same whirling dervish the I am dealing with at least twice a day. Dexter is just over 10 weeks and quite often 'gets the devil' in him. As I write this, he is having a set of blinds removed from his mouth between attacks on a couple of stuffed animals and an attempt to chew through the stone hearth of the fireplace -(I kid you not). He has equally wild sessions in the garden where eating everything has become such as issue that we have had to fence off a number of sections containing stones - which he likes to eat in their entirety....! Visitors came round tonight who are dog lovers and played with him and he was like a feral biting maniac. When they left he continued this, snapping wildly- which at 10 weeks is not horrendously painful but I am seriously hoping he is going to outgrow this tendency......!! Still love the blighter and agree that often it's because he is overtired or needs a poo...! Good luck, you're not alone!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dexter0615 said:


> I am sighing with relief knowing that households around the country are experiencing the same whirling dervish the I am dealing with at least twice a day. Dexter is just over 10 weeks and quite often 'gets the devil' in him. As I write this, he is having a set of blinds removed from his mouth between attacks on a couple of stuffed animals and an attempt to chew through the stone hearth of the fireplace -(I kid you not). He has equally wild sessions in the garden where eating everything has become such as issue that we have had to fence off a number of sections containing stones - which he likes to eat in their entirety....! Visitors came round tonight who are dog lovers and played with him and he was like a feral biting maniac. When they left he continued this, snapping wildly- which at 10 weeks is not horrendously painful but I am seriously hoping he is going to outgrow this tendency......!! Still love the blighter and agree that often it's because he is overtired or needs a poo...! Good luck, you're not alone!!


Best description of a cockapoo puppy ever! The "whirling dervish", removal of the blinds, stone hearth eating (believe me we know you are *not* kidding!), feral biting maniac and snapping wildly had me in stitches. Potential buyers beware.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this - Off the Leash, Rupert Fawcett 
All I would say is perhaps he doesn't know cockapoos that well if he thinks it only happens once a day for about 15 minutes....


----------



## Rumpole (Jul 23, 2015)

Dexter0615 said:


> I am sighing with relief knowing that households around the country are experiencing the same whirling dervish the I am dealing with at least twice a day. Dexter is just over 10 weeks and quite often 'gets the devil' in him. As I write this, he is having a set of blinds removed from his mouth between attacks on a couple of stuffed animals and an attempt to chew through the stone hearth of the fireplace -(I kid you not). He has equally wild sessions in the garden where eating everything has become such as issue that we have had to fence off a number of sections containing stones - which he likes to eat in their entirety....! Visitors came round tonight who are dog lovers and played with him and he was like a feral biting maniac. When they left he continued this, snapping wildly- which at 10 weeks is not horrendously painful but I am seriously hoping he is going to outgrow this tendency......!! Still love the blighter and agree that often it's because he is overtired or needs a poo...! Good luck, you're not alone!!



Feral biting maniac - I now know what you mean!


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

Rumpole said:


> Feral biting maniac - I now know what you mean!


Lol, love the picture. I know that expression so well... Today I had to resort to covering a plant pot with a garden chair. Dexter took one look at the chair, one look at me and promptly starting eating the chair leg!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't keep any pic's of Dudley with his mad wide eyes during 'those' moments, I chose to keep the ones of the perfect angelic puppy so of course no one believed how manic he could be! now he only dashes when he is wet, flies around then does circles with his head on the ground, silly pooch.


----------

